# 60cm set up



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Info:
ADA 60cm (60 x 30 x 36)
Eheim 2217
Jalli 2x 55 w PC
-Currently, Lighting 8 hours @ half light, 2 hours @ full light
Pressurized CO2, Diffuser

ADA Aquasoil Amazonia (previously used)
Decorative White Sand
Lava rock
Drift Wood (Not sure what type, was purchased at Aqua Forest in Shinjuku)

Java Fern "needle leaf"
X-Mas Moss
Crypt (wendtii?)
Rotala rotundifolia "green"
Bolbitis (just rhyzomes so that I can get new, smaller leaves)

8 Harlequin Tetras










This was 3 weeks ago. Will post more recent photos soon. 

Sono Tsuduki:


----------



## Ajroy03 (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow Steven! The new tank is looking great! I love your work and this looks like it will not disappoint. What was your inspiration?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Ajroyu. =) I am trying to imitate a mangrove forest area. I know this is almost funny in a way since there are people who keep real mangroves in their aquariums but, I want to try to create something similar to the impression of the larger forest. I also felt like doing something very simple on the stem side. This is just Rotala rotundifolia "green." I can't help feel like something's missing visually right now, but I'm hoping that the rotalas are that missing element.


----------



## Ajroy03 (Feb 1, 2008)

I really love the effect of the overhanging branches on the right side of the scape. If anything was missing visually... I'd say its the driftwood on the left. However, I feel that once the stems thicken out above the branch it will look awesome! That driftwood looks to have gained a lot of character since its been in the water!

Excited to see how it turns out! Good luck


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like a great start. Anything being planted in the foreground?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Ajroy-- I also feel that the left side has some weakness to it, probably because I was originally planning for a one-sided layout, not two, and I bought the pieces of wood with that in mind. Actually the pieces on the far right were bought on a different occasion than the ones middle/left, and I think you can tell they look to be slightly different types of wood.

All the wood was bought at Aquaforest in Tokyo (not affiliated with California apparently), but while the pieces on the right were bought last summer, the others were bought during a more recent trip this last January, so I didn't have the older pieces to compare when I bought the newer ones.

That said, I think with a bit of water log, you can't tell all that well, and hopefully I can get these all to visually balance. I am hoping that as the rotala grows in the two sides will feel like they come together better.

Quetzal--no, just a plain sand-cover.  there will be some Christmas moss growing out over the sand though I hope.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

esteban/steven.
i like your setups, i have been watching your latest layouts and i personaly think if you keep the good work you may become an ADA top winner.

greetings from mexico!!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Very interesting and unique layout. I'm curious to see how it all pulls together in the end. With your selection in plants I would think this aquascape would keep form for some time.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

@Hedson-- Thank you! I am feeling very complimented, and feel free to call me Esteban, because that is too cool even though I don't speak any spanish. 

@jciotti-- I'll keep you guys in touch! Yeah, it's pretty low maintenance here.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I would think you would have to stay low maintenance with all that you have going on any way.

I know it can be a lot to keep up with multiple aquariums no matter how small.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Awesome driftwood! It looks incredible. It's a keeper for sure


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks great! Very natural. I am curious why you seem to have to little algae with relatively low plant mass. Did you adjust the photoperiod to compensate?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I've started getting a bit of algae actually, but only recently. Yes, I too was concerned about a relatively low plant-mass. I think I have a few things going in my favor:

-Relatively low amount of nutrient substrate (aquasoil)
-Aquasoil used was from a previous layout, so it's in a much later period of its nutrient-releasing cycle than fresh Aquasoil.
-Used Aquasoil already has well-developed bacterial colonies coming into play.

In regards to substrate, I purposefully tried to reduce its impact knowing I have a low plant mass for a new tank.

-Lighting is 8 hours
-I'm running only half-lighting for all but the middle 2 hours


----------



## Ajroy03 (Feb 1, 2008)

Update Please


----------

